# May day meet North Yorkshire



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am posting this on the meets page too.

I am staying at the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Boroughbridge from mid April until the 6th May. Bank holiday Monday is May 5th.

I will stick a meet on the meets page for the entire period I am there, but obviously you are welcome to come for as long or short as you like.

Bookings can only be made by phone with the site direct, or via the CCC call centre at the moment. It is not possible to book on the net.

Boroughbridge town centre is about a 15 minute walk away, and there are loads of pubs, small shops and so on. Morrisons is about 15 mins walk away. Buses run from outside the site to/from Knaresborough.

The site is near the A1 and so you can hear some traffic depending where you are pitched and how the wind is blowing. I have stayed at the site a lot and I have not found it a problem.

You do not need to be a member of the site to stay there, but I think the price is dearer for non club members. You can join at the site if you want.

www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk and then use the site seeker to find Boroughbridge.

If you want to come, book direct and ask to pitch near me if you want. (Or at the opposite end of the field if you don't).

I think you can fish in the river but am not sure about fishing licences etc. You will need to check with the CCC if you are wanting to fish as I know nothing about fishing, date, closed seasons etc etc.

Buses run to York from Boroughbridge town centre.

There is a dog exercise field that is fenced.

CCC Boroughbridge

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

Fishing not allowed from Mid March to Mid June


To book the site number is 01423 322683 or the call center 0845 130 7633

Non members are allowed but I believe it cost extra.

I have added a few bits including a piccy hope you don't mind :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Thanks Jacqui.

I am hopeless with computers and stuff!

Russell


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Fishing not allowed from Mid March to Mid June


Closed season :roll: :roll: should be banned as it's out-of-date.

Johnny F


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fishing*

Hi

I know absolutely nothing about fishing, so what does it mean? What should be banned, fishing???

R


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you getting lonely down there in the Boroughbridge boglands Russell?

MandyandDave from Harrogate suggested a northern informal meet based around a wine tasting theme as a lot of the rallies/meets are darn sarf.

I'd suggested the Church Farm site @ Bishop Monkton as a venue but haven't contacted them yet re dates, costs etc.

Have you any alternative suggestions?

Andy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We might try and get to this meet dates / work permitting.

Can we do Larger tasting as well?

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*wine tasting*

Hi

Wine tasting is a good idea. I will be just back from Italy and so will no doubt able to pick up a load of samples!

Whilst the meet dates are the dates I am on site, we would need to choose a more specific date range for a booze up.

Russell


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Fishing*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about fishing, so what does it mean? What should be banned, fishing???
> 
> R


It's the 'closed season' Russ, in which no angling is allowed, it's there to protect spawning, and ensure fish stocks remain stable :wink:

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wine tasting*

Ah well, I don't want to fish anyway.

Stick to the wine tasting. I shall be loaded up fresh from Italy!

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Fishing*



MandyandDave said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Close season is now a decision made by the fishery owner or authority as to whether a particular water can be fished out of season or not.Many waters now days can be fished in what used be called "The Close Season".

steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I said it (closed season) should be banned as its passed its sell by date. 

They have now proved that fish spawn at all times of the spring and into summer and not necessarily when it is the closed season. The fish need a constant temperature for approx 10 days where they then get the urge to spawn. If the temp drops they stop getting the urge and revert back to their normal day to day business. This could go on for a while and go out of the closed season so therefore the time that lake was shut was a waste of time.

Fishing is great and a relaxing pastime. I will have to get back into it.

Johnny F


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> I said it (closed season) should be banned as its passed its sell by date.
> 
> They have now proved that fish spawn at all times of the spring and into summer and not necessarily when it is the closed season. The fish need a constant temperature for approx 10 days where they then get the urge to spawn. If the temp drops they stop getting the urge and revert back to their normal day to day business. This could go on for a while and go out of the closed season so therefore the time that lake was shut was a waste of time.
> 
> ...


your right about the temperature needing to be constant for several days before spawning,an event I have seen many times with regards carp,and what an eye opener it is.amazing stuff. 8) 
Been fishing since I was seven and still go regulary today,in fact i`ve got four days fishing up in Downham Market in a couple of weeks time,cant wait. 

steve


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Russell

Hope to come and join you for a few days after Beverley-Sunday 20th-Thursday 24th.
Will contact site and book and add name to list.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Hi Pete

It will be good to see you again. It is almost a year since we were in France. Can't believe how fast the last year has gone.

R


----------

